# John Deere 5200 419 Loader - SCV Joystick Piston Repair



## JDidiot (Sep 18, 2021)

I recently broke one of the crappy original plastic pistons in my loader joystick and figured I could buy the parts and fix it myself. It didn't seem too complicated but there is one thing that seems to not add up. 








The replacement piston part (R230282) is structurally different than the original plastic piston.

There seems to be two components that are missing to make the new piston work but I can't find the correct parts to order.

The bushings that contain the spring to return the joystick to the neutral position were held in place by a plastic part at the top of the old piston and a retainer lock (spiro lock) at the bottom. The new pistons have neither of these so there is no way to engage the spring inside the bushings so the piston slides freely... what parts am I missing? It looks like a type of O-ring or collar but the John Deere diagram does not give any additional information


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I've never been a fan of cable controlled joystick packages, the use plastic parts being just ONE of the reasons. 

I can see your frustration here, and my take on it is this. The part depicted in the parts list diagram looks pretty close to what you received, while the original looks quite different. After a quick glance through parts lists for a few other 5000 series tractors, they all seem to use the same cable package, and none show a part that resembles what you took out. No superseding part numbers, no also order this or order that. 

I'd be wondering why yours is so different? How do the rest of the parts in your package compare to what's pictured in the drawings? I think I'd be calling the local dealer parts counter with you tractor serial number and see what they can tell you.


----------



## JDidiot (Sep 18, 2021)

Fedup said:


> I've never been a fan of cable controlled joystick packages, the use plastic parts being just ONE of the reasons.
> 
> I can see your frustration here, and my take on it is this. The part depicted in the parts list diagram looks pretty close to what you received, while the original looks quite different. After a quick glance through parts lists for a few other 5000 series tractors, they all seem to use the same cable package, and none show a part that resembles what you took out. No superseding part numbers, no also order this or order that.
> 
> I'd be wondering why yours is so different? How do the rest of the parts in your package compare to what's pictured in the drawings? I think I'd be calling the local dealer parts counter with you tractor serial number and see what they can tell you.


I went to the dealer and after talking to the JD service guy, we found *RE188271 *is the correct part. It is still significantly different in shape but uses two retaining spiro locks at the top and bottom to keep the bushing/spring from sliding off. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## VintageJohn39040 (6 mo ago)

Yeah, older thread, but concise/well-written (with GOOD pics! 😀)/JUST what I needed to “crack that JD joystick nut” (*RE188271* vs. R230282 part# mystery, among others 🙄) and come up with a good fix. One plastic slider broke and ~$250+ bucks 💰💸 for new steel ones ’n’ a boot created a NEW problem: the balls started popping out of the sliders! 😮

*Here’s how I fixed Deere’s design flaw (should have an OEM spacer, too!)—long story 15 sec. *YouTube short* 😏:
John Deere Joystick Balls Fix! 😀😁😎

*Same short with music*:


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid0nEY1DW67Zy1CfjJM3XgjuHKTXoJ2BkBgodicY9zrN7FxL1hnaAjmQy6fHqvuyWzVl&id=100006086822378&sfnsn=mo



*Same short without music and all 19 steps pics in comments*:


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02PcNinTgucnQgob97sTAqvp3FsLmnyYxHbAgUxBQDNaHgArCkJypuewG3xEiUVys6l&id=100006086822378&sfnsn=mo



*Certainly there are other “tinkerers” out there in Tractor Forum land...anyone have a 3D scanner/printer?? Hit me up. Let’s get this fix in PET (polyethylene terephthalate) or HDPE (high-density polyethylene)! 😉😁😎


----------

